# ما هو افضل برامج تحويل صيغ ال cam الي g-code



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ذكرت عن برنامج lazycam
وذكر انه برنامج ضعيف
فما هو اقوي برنامج مستخدم لتحويل صيغ ال cam/cad
الي g-code ليتم التعامل بها مع برنامج mach 3
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## تامرشعيب (24 نوفمبر 2010)

قم بزيارة الرابط التالي لمعرفة برامج CAM التي ينصح بها برنامج MACH3 

http://www.machsupport.com/downloads.php


----------

